# I'm going home.......



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I can say I tried......
I did it!
I packed up, headed out on my own, tried a different lifestyle, etc.

I don't like it and I am going home.
I will be (God willing) back in Indy for Thanksgiving.

Say a prayer that the apartment will accept me, everything will go smoothly, and I will get home safely.
I will be driving back all by myself.
I am selling my Jeep and towing my car behind a moving van......

Oy


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

hope you have a safe trip


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

wave when you pass by me. Safe travels


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

At least you tried! Be safe travelling. Praying it goes well for ya.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Have a safe trip!


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Have a safe trip!!


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

sorry it didn't work out.
Sometimes we have to go through some processes to figure stuff out.
It's all part of our journey, I guess.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Safe travels back to where you started with this phase of life.

You had an itch and you scratched it. Even moving back where you were , you now have a vacation home location if you choose to use it as such.

During my years working as a DoD contractor to scratch my traveling jones itch , I added 6 areas to my vacation home destinations and still visit them on occasion.

Eventually most everyone moves back as close as they can to what they consider home. Enjoy your trip and the fact that you took the time to scratch one of life's itches.


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

I wish and pray for your safe travels back to IN, but I am going to say this, and take it as you will "no matter where YOU go YOU take you with YOU". And I really hope going back to IN is a better choice for you, I really do, I worry about you lady!


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

Glad you are doing what you feel. I'm sure your time there gave a fresh new perspective on your next adventure. Happy for you !!


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Good for you for making the decision and following through - no shame in deciding to go home - you're a different person forever for having taken these steps. Safe travels and check in to let us know how it goes. Praying for uneventful travel and blessings upon the arrival.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Be safe.......


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Have a safe and fun trip. Take your time and enjoy it.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

RichNC said:


> I wish and pray for your safe travels back to IN, but I am going to say this, and take it as you will "no matter where YOU go YOU take you with YOU". And I really hope going back to IN is a better choice for you, I really do, I worry about you lady!


I 'found' me.
That's why I am going back to IN.
You are SO SO SO SO SO SO SO SO SO right, "you take you w/ you" everywhere you go.

I'm simple.
I want to live in a small house, w/ a little spot of land, out in the country.
If I have to live out my days on my own, I want to do it on my terms, my way.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3JFEfdK_Ls[/ame]


----------



## tamarackreg (Mar 13, 2006)

Be safe and have fun!


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

You had an adventure that you can revisit whenever you want. No failure at all. You tried out something new, Now you no what you want, now you go start over at home. Good luck and safe travels.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

http://www.zillow.com/homes/for_sal...4,-85.827599,39.978436,-86.438713_rect/10_zm/

I am hoping this will stay on the market until I can get my act together.
This is ideal.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

You came, you saw, you conquered, you left. 

It was an adventure.

Ma God bless your efforts to find a new home!


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

It's good you've had this chapter in your life. Otherwise you would have never known what you know now. You're life is richer with the experience. The future will be more certain knowing for sure what you want.

You did good. Many wonder. Many never try and think of what may have been. When chances are they were always good as is. But they'll never be certain. You will.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Terri said:


> You came, you saw, you conquered, you left.
> 
> It was an adventure.
> 
> Ma God bless your efforts to find a new home!


Yep. Your sails are full. You are the captain of your own ship. About the home--write them a full price offer today and tell them you are on your way to inspect it. I only saw two major problems in the home but you can deal with them. The large spoon and fork on the kitchen wall.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I didn't know 'who' I was when I left.
I knew who I was BEFORE I got married.
I knew who I was WHEN I was married......
but I had no idea who I was, after the divorce.

I had been hunkered down in the country for over 11 years, moved to an apartment smack in the middle of a small town, and really liked the location (NOT the apartment).
Moved to SWFL....in a house, but they are close, it's densely populated.
Did the 'night life', etc.

It's not me.

I like the country. I don't mind the drive to work.
I like my space. I work with people (bartender) so I drive TO the people.
But when I get home, I like my space.

I am all about gardening. Canning, dehydrating.
Learning, living a simple life, laid back, etc.

If I get a wild hair up my back side, I can go out and get my freak on.......
But that's not my 'lifestyle'.

I love projects. I love to build things, create beautiful things, create useful things.
I love to cook.
I want to learn how to hunt. I want to learn how to work on cars.
I want to learn a lot......about all kinds of different things. 

I miss my friends (all 2 of them) I miss my kids. I miss my job and those kids.
But they are not permanent. 
They all could pack up and leave, I could get fired.....
What remains is me, and the life I want to live......and this is what I want.

If I had it to do all over, I would have taken a month off work, and lived down here for a month to see if this was what I was looking for.
Would have saved me a PANT load of $$.

I didn't so live and learn!!


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

It's all good and so are you. You've come to a point in your life that many will never reach. You are not a wise person because you had to learn through experience. I learned long ago that I am not wise. Neither are most people.

You learned something that took me a lot more years to learn. Now you're back on "your" path.


----------



## WolfeMomma (Oct 29, 2015)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> http://www.zillow.com/homes/for_sal...4,-85.827599,39.978436,-86.438713_rect/10_zm/
> 
> I am hoping this will stay on the market until I can get my act together.
> This is ideal.


That is a beautiful home!! 
Wishing you all the best in your travels


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

I looked at the house and land too--I think it sounds and looks perfect for you. Does it come furnished?


----------



## KentuckyDreamer (Jan 20, 2012)

Thank you so much for detailing the experience. I was not aware of your journey.

I thank you because I find myself in a similar situtation...chomping at the bit to "get out of here", " move on", etc. I wanted to move to Florida for a year, get a year's pass to Disney, and just enjoy my ten year old. Your post has helped me rethink things...


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

KentuckyDreamer said:


> Thank you so much for detailing the experience. I was not aware of your journey.
> 
> I thank you because I find myself in a similar situtation...chomping at the bit to "get out of here", " move on", etc. I wanted to move to Florida for a year, get a year's pass to Disney, and just enjoy my ten year old. Your post has helped me rethink things...


Don't rethink TOO much...it sounds like something a kid would remember FOREVER!

Mon


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> I didn't know 'who' I was when I left.
> I knew who I was BEFORE I got married.
> I knew who I was WHEN I was married......
> but I had no idea who I was, after the divorce.
> ...


I had a feeling you'd make this decision in time and I think it's quite logical and I think you'll be quite happy when you get settled. Please do not interpret my comment as an 'I told you so' because that's not the point I'm trying to make. 

You needed the move at the time or you would have regretted having not tried and this move has done wonderful things for you. You put some time and distance between you and a bad time in your life, you've gotten much stronger and way more confident in that time and you've learned that Florida is a nice place to visit but your roots are elsewhere.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Hoping and praying ALL will go well for you!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

KentuckyDreamer said:


> Thank you so much for detailing the experience. I was not aware of your journey.
> 
> I thank you because I find myself in a similar situtation...chomping at the bit to "get out of here", " move on", etc. I wanted to move to Florida for a year, get a year's pass to Disney, and just enjoy my ten year old. Your post has helped me rethink things...


I love the weather.
I love that you can grow figs, and oranges, and mangos.....

It's neat that there is ALWAYS something to do......

I do not like the people.
Locals / Native Floridians (IN MY AREA) have the 'stick it to 'em' mentality.
They look at the 'snow birds' and 'vacationers' like wolves look at an injured fawn......
I have met / experienced so many 'shady' people and 'shady' deals......

There is NO sense of 'community' or 'connectedness'.
Every man for himself.
People are rude. Please and thank you are foreign words.

For me? It's not home. I could never 'recreate' home down here and I sure couldn't call this home......it's too transient.

This lesson cost me a lot of money.......which equals A LOT of hours I have to work to make it up.
Not to mention, I gave everything I owned, away.
I won't have a chair to sit in when I get home, much less a bed to sleep in.

Please do think long and hard.
ALSO, if you can.....spend 30 days there.......that will give you a taste.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

ceresone said:


> I looked at the house and land too--I think it sounds and looks perfect for you. Does it come furnished?


It does not.
That's ok. I can sleep on the floor if I must!


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

You're heading back for winter?!?!?!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I am!! Crazy huh?
I found something I hate more than winter!!
It's not being home.

It's an El Nino year anyway.....above average temps, below average precipitation.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

http://www.zillow.com/homes/for_sal...92,-85.742455,40.004738,-86.35357_rect/10_zm/

I do love the garage/barn w/ the hugenormous lift.
I sure do hope this house does not sell.......so I will get my chance to make an offer!!


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

The area of Florida I lived in was not like that. Pierson used to be the Fern Capital of the World, as proudly proclaimed on the welcome sign. At least it was until the Benlate problem, and most of the fern production shifted to South America. 

But still lots of fern growing operations there, so, mostly migrant workers lived there. Very hard working families- don't try making a living stooped over picking ferns, tough way to make a living! One of my favorite memories of Pierson was at the laundromat; one man there gave piggy back rides to what must have been a dozen kids. He never said no; kept going as long as the kids wanted, what a trooper. That certainly wouldn't happen here in VA.

I loved Pierson; it just sucked that I had to drive to Daytona to work- now that is not a good place to live...


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> It does not.
> That's ok. I can sleep on the floor if I must!


I gave everything away when I thought I had a great job in Edmonton and I had to replace as well.

I hate buying new furniture because the crap they make now never lasts more than a couple years anyhow so I've always bought older, eclectic furniture. Paint, chalk paint, wood stripping solutions and stain can make anything great.

I will say I buy mattresses and bedding new but my current headboard is an old weathered side door from a neighbor's barn.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> http://www.zillow.com/homes/for_sal...4,-85.827599,39.978436,-86.438713_rect/10_zm/
> 
> I am hoping this will stay on the market until I can get my act together.
> This is ideal.


That is a great place. Love the charm of it. Hope you get it


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

My dh and I are pretty much doing the same thing. Moving here sounded great and it is a great place, nice people etc...but too far from our kids. So we are heading back. 

Incidentally, we used to live in Hamilton County, IN too. Nice place to call home.


----------



## Hoosier Cowboy (Sep 8, 2014)

Best of luck!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

basketti said:


> My dh and I are pretty much doing the same thing. Moving here sounded great and it is a great place, nice people etc...but too far from our kids. So we are heading back.
> 
> Incidentally, we used to live in Hamilton County, IN too. Nice place to call home.


How far away did you move from home (1200 miles for me, In to Fl.)?

How old are your kids, and are they happy you are coming back home??

If you dined out in Ham. Co. good chances are I have waited on you!!!


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> How far away did you move from home (1200 miles for me, In to Fl.)?
> 
> How old are your kids, and are they happy you are coming back home??
> 
> If you dined out in Ham. Co. good chances are I have waited on you!!!


Only about 6 hours but we have a new grandson and it's too far big mistake. Moving next week. They are very happy we I'll be back which is good because the place is literally 3 minutes from them.

We lived in Carmel, God help us. I'm so not a Carmel housewife type and it was over 20 years ago but we go back to visit occasionally. DH is a Hoosier so his family is nearby in Marion County.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

basketti said:


> Only about 6 hours but we have a new grandson and it's too far big mistake. Moving next week. They are very happy we I'll be back which is good because the place is literally 3 minutes from them.
> 
> We lived in Carmel, God help us. I'm so not a Carmel housewife type and it was over 20 years ago but we go back to visit occasionally. DH is a Hoosier so his family is nearby in Marion County.


Small world. I worked in Carmel from 1999-2011
Little Italian place "Mangia".....

I'm not down w/ the vibe in Carmel (as far as being a "Carmelite") but it is a safe town, a place you can still walk around at night, and not get jacked.

How long were you gone before you realized "woooe what did we do?"


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

basketti said:


> Only about 6 hours but we have a new grandson and it's too far big mistake. Moving next week. They are very happy we I'll be back which is good because the place is literally 3 minutes from them.
> 
> We lived in Carmel, God help us. I'm so not a Carmel housewife type and it was over 20 years ago but we go back to visit occasionally. DH is a Hoosier so his family is nearby in Marion County.


 

Good move. Best wishes. I admit that I told a Carmel Housewife Joke that I heard a long time ago and I will never do it again.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> Small world. I worked in Carmel from 1999-2011
> Little Italian place "Mangia".....
> 
> I'm not down w/ the vibe in Carmel (as far as being a "Carmelite") but it is a safe town, a place you can still walk around at night, and not get jacked.
> ...


2 months. We both seriously underestimated the call of the grandchild. It will cost us some, but you can't get back time.

We lived in a subdivision near 36th and Springmill and it was riddled with Carmel Housewives. I remember women "gardening" in cashmere and one woman told me that because we lived there...we had "arrived". Normal people shopped at Walmart but not people who lived there. Good gravy. 
I kept my horse in Zionsville and used to trailer him over to my house to give him a bath and ride thru the subdivision. Gave the housewives the vapors. We left there in 1992. I couldn't wait. 

My husband grew up off of Alisonville and his parents live in Brown County now. 
Soon you'll be "back home again in Indiana". I don't blame you a bit.

I remember a wonderful pumpkin farm in Noblesville with hayrides, etc. Is that still around?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Bret said:


> Good move. Best wishes. I admit that I told a Carmel Housewife Joke that I heard a long time ago and I will never do it again.


I liked the escalator one the best.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

basketti said:


> 2 months. We both seriously underestimated the call of the grandchild. It will cost us some, but you can't get back time.
> 
> We lived in a subdivision near 36th and Springmill and it was riddled with Carmel Housewives. I remember women "gardening" in cashmere and one woman told me that because we lived there...we had "arrived". Normal people shopped at Walmart but not people who lived there. Good gravy.
> I kept my horse in Zionsville and used to trailer him over to my house to give him a bath and ride thru the subdivision. Gave the housewives the vapors. We left there in 1992. I couldn't wait.
> ...


Stonycreek Pumpkin Patch?
It's been GREATLY reduced in size.......it's now a subdivision for swanky homes.

Sounds about right in Carmel lol.
I lived there for a while......I was the white trash in the neighborhood with my 1995 Jeep Wrangler missing the catalytic converter. HAHAHAHAHAHA

It took me about 6 weeks......then at the 2 1/2 month point I knew I wanted to go home.
Hoping to hear from the apartment complex today giving me the thumbs up.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> Stonycreek Pumpkin Patch?
> It's been GREATLY reduced in size.......it's now a subdivision for swanky homes.
> 
> Sounds about right in Carmel lol.
> ...


Yes...Stonycreek!!! Loved that place with our kids. I love the town square in Noblesville too. 
I hated the Carmel attitude. We had a kid in the subdivision break into our car. The police caught him trying to sell a bottle of prescription medication with DH's name on it. They also caught with him with stereo equipment from our car, etc. Not only did neither he or his parents apologize or offer restitution, but that Friday, they had a banner on their house celebrating him because he was on CHS's football team. Bet he turned out to be a piece of dung as a human being.
But that was a fairly pervasive attitude in Carmel.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Why sell the jeep ? Do you really want too ?


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

basketti said:


> Yes...Stonycreek!!! Loved that place with our kids. I love the town square in Noblesville too.
> I hated the Carmel attitude. We had a kid in the subdivision break into our car. The police caught him trying to sell a bottle of prescription medication with DH's name on it. They also caught with him with stereo equipment from our car, etc. Not only did neither he or his parents apologize or offer restitution, but that Friday, they had a banner on their house celebrating him because he was on CHS's football team. Bet he turned out to be a piece of dung as a human being.
> But that was a fairly pervasive attitude in Carmel.


Noblesville has turned into a "Carmel Light".
They want to 'be like carmel' but just don't have the $$.
I have worked in both Noblesville and Carmel, and I would prostitute myself before I would bartend/wait tables in N-ville. 
Not impressed w/ the folks there at all!!

The south side of Indy is exploding! My boss is talking about dropping a store in down there......



AmericanStand said:


> Why sell the jeep ? Do you really want too ?


I was going to sell it because I had no way to get her home.
I will find out today if I get my apt. IF I do, I will book a flight for my GF to come down, spend a day w/ me then drive my Honda home.
I will get a flat bed trailer, and haul my Jeep back. It's only 200.00 for the flatbed, an in my mind worth it.
I love my Jeep and I am sick of giving away, selling, and throwing away things that *I* love.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

I would NEVER part with my Jeep either--2000 Cherokee Sport--60,000 miles on it--I bought it in 2002 with 20,000 on it. Now, I drive it maybe 10 miles a month.
Truly--Home IS where your Heart is..


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

For $200 you could probably get your jeep hauled or driven to Indy.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> Noblesville has turned into a "Carmel Light".
> They want to 'be like carmel' but just don't have the $$.
> I have worked in both Noblesville and Carmel, and I would prostitute myself before I would bartend/wait tables in N-ville.
> Not impressed w/ the folks there at all!!
> ...


My BIL lives in a McMansion in Greenwood/Center Grove. Seems like another Carmel like area. I'm just not big on the suburbs. It's all changed so much back there since we lived there. My MIL was mugged a few years ago at the Marsh store at 86th and Allisonville. It used to be so safe! 

I have a Jeep too. Cherry red....love that silly thing.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

basketti said:


> My BIL lives in a McMansion in Greenwood/Center Grove. Seems like another Carmel like area. I'm just not big on the suburbs. It's all changed so much back there since we lived there. My MIL was mugged a few years ago at the Marsh store at 86th and Allisonville. It used to be so safe!
> 
> I have a Jeep too. Cherry red....love that silly thing.


We don't shop at Castleton Square anymore......it's full of gangsters and thugs. SUPER ghetto. It's like a prison bus pulls up and dumps them out to cause problems.....
Heavy Heavy mexican population around Castleton, and the blacks and mexicans do not like each other. Makes for a lot of 'gang related' crime.

Greenwood/Center Grove is another 'Carmel Light'. 
A lot of wana be's.

That's why I want to move out to the country, no where near the burbs. NO THANKS.

It's gonna cost me 200.00 to rent a flat bed to get her home.
SO thankful my gf talked me out of selling her. 
I'm in no frame of mind to be making those decisions.
I given away so much 'of me'.......
She's flying down and driving my Honda home next week. 
I will be heading home w/ the Jeep Friday the 20th.

Had to tell the landlord today......hope this does not end poorly for me.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> We don't shop at Castleton Square anymore......it's full of gangsters and thugs. SUPER ghetto. It's like a prison bus pulls up and dumps them out to cause problems.....
> Heavy Heavy mexican population around Castleton, and the blacks and mexicans do not like each other. Makes for a lot of 'gang related' crime.
> 
> Greenwood/Center Grove is another 'Carmel Light'.
> ...


Greenwood is horrible...just as pretentious as Carmel. That's terrible about Castleton. Used to be nice. My in laws sold their huge house in Ivy Hills a few years back and I was really shocked at how little they got from it.

I can live in a city or the country but never the burbs again. I hate 'em.

Safe travels! Glad you'll be home. I like Florida but it would never feel like home to me.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Would it work for you to rent a bigger truck and put the jeep IN it ?


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I brought it down on a flat bed. 
Took 23 hours to haul her down here, I'm guessing it will take the same to get her home!!


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> I brought it down on a flat bed.
> Took 23 hours to haul her down here, I'm guessing it will take the same to get her home!!


23 hours, you must have taken some time to sleep, and also please do on the way back!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

RichNC said:


> 23 hours, you must have taken some time to sleep, and also please do on the way back!


Nope, it was 23 hours of driving. 
60 mph
Had to stop and gas up, often.....

Did not stop and sleep at all.......


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

Maybe take two days on the way home, what is the hurry, stay and get some rest on in a nice motel/hotel!!


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Well, stop and pick up a couple (at least!) bags of citrus on your way home!

Mon


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

Laura, the only things I regret in my life are the things I DIDN'T do, not the things I did and didn't work out as I hoped they would work out. We do make decissions with the knowledge we have at a particular time. 
You will be ok, don't worry. Have a safe trip home!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

As financially stupid as it was.......I learned.

I know me.
I know what I want in life.

A little house, 1100-1400 square feet.
(given the choice, it would be a home built prior to 1940)
An acre or 2. 
(given the choice, 2)
Small house, small bills, manageable amount of land.
Location?
Around the area I lived in my old house.
Out in the country, but about 25 min from where I work (small city)
(given the choice I'd live on the frindge of a small town)
I want to have gardens, fruit trees, chickens. 
I want to learn how to hunt, fish and process that meat, for food.
The goal is to get back to my food prep / organic lifestyle.
Learn how to do basic and not so basic automobile maintenance / rebuilds.
I want to live a simple life. 
Save for when I want to go on vacation, but every other day of the year, live a simple life.....
If I end up being alone for the rest of my life, then I want to live like the above.

If God sees fit, to bring along a man (key word, man) into my life.....then all of the above still applies but then you can throw in: cooking amazing from scratch meals, ready to eat when he gets home. Someone to go hunting, fishing, shooting with. Someone to work on cars with me. Someone to snuggle with (a far cry better than 2 Jack Russell Terriers!) Someone who calls me in the afternoon and says "don't make plans this weekend, I've got a surprise" and then does something I have never experienced. (Like, take me out to a fancy dinner, take me for a weekend getaway, take me camping, or bring home an old Porsche 928 that we can restore)

I would love to share a simple life with someone, a life that isn't mondane, but isn't go go go fun fun fun 24/7. Just someone that looks forward to seeing me, can't wait to get home to tell me about their day, someone that just loves me.

BUT

IF that is not in the cards......I am content with the above, on my own.

Money can't buy that kind of 'knowing yourself'.....it just took me spending a lot to come to that conclusion. Either way, now I know.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

You can always make more money. What you can't make more of is time.
Sometimes you just have to make these mistakes to figure out what it is you really want. Think of it as life tuition.


----------

